# What Is Your 2012 Haunt Theme?



## Allen H (Dec 13, 2010)

Mine is "Frozen with Fear" it is a haunt with snow trolls and the main monster is a Yeti.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Allen, that sounds like an awesome theme!

We are back to the first of the three yearly rotating themes: Vampyr Reign _(2009 and now 2012). _This features the vampyr Terra set in a post-apocalyptic world: 











The other two themes are Zombie Apocalypse _(2010 then 2013)_ and Force of Darkness _(2011 then 2014). _The one unifying element _(thus less decor building)_ is that they are set in a post-apocalyptic world.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

*Allen H*, what a creative theme! I always enjoy seeing what others do but will be watching for pictures of yours with special interest.

I'm doing a body farm with a supernatural twist. For example, my blood spatter technician will be a vampire. As much as I can, the corpses will have died from werewolf maulings, zombie attacks, etc. There will also be an open-air forensics lab attached to the farm. Not entirely sure how I'm going to portray everything I have in my head but the mental gymnastics should be fun.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Haunted mansion for me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

I have come up with the scariest haunt theme I can imagine this year. My theme is "6 month old Twins and a Mortgage" HAHAHA

In all seriousness I will put together a classic cemetary and the "Soul Patch" pumpkin patch with a twist this year. After 4 years Jack Skellington will be taking a rest this season and the Peanuts Gang will be added to create The Great Pumpkin Scene.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Ours is an Insane asylum theme. Haven't come up with a name yet. There will be patient rooms and an elevator to take people to the basement scenes, then the other rooms of the asylum. It's coming along great!
I'll post a video of the elevator, soon, in the prop section.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 6, 2008)

Zombies will be my theme this year. I am quickly finding out that changing the theme each year is really making me have way to much stuff. I am learning how to re-purpose items to adapt to different themes using costuming and accessories. I really want to do a frozen room this year.


----------



## Allen H (Dec 13, 2010)

I rotate between five themes. Maze of the Minotaur (greek mythical monsters) -Frozen with fear (Yeti and snow monsters)-Silver screen screams (whole show is black and white-like a classic horror movie Frankenstien, wolfman, Dracula and all classic monsters) - Infestation (bugs, giant scary bugs) - Realm of the beast (the most open theme last year was werewolves in a germanic forest).


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

I will also be doing a frozen for the first time. I hope the ideas I have will bring it to the top.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Still hoping for Silent Hill. 

Sadly, didn't have time last year.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 28, 2011)

i haven't gotten that far yet. I'm playing with the idea of Medilab gone haywire but I might just go with an Mass Spill incident. But the final choice is still up in the air. I had the opportunity to pick up a "Glove Hood" like the ones you see in labs and I'm hoping that I will have the opportunity to pick it up again. If I do then I will definately go the medi-lab route.

I have some ideas to go either way.


----------



## scarey (Feb 1, 2011)

Carnival theme for me this year, as I will not have much time to set up anything overly complicated because I have to fly across the country for a wedding at the end of October and come back just in time for Halloween  Never thought I would ever do a carnival theme..so will have to see how it goes...I also am being requested to do my mother in laws yard.....should be interesting..


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

2011 was Haunted Skeleton Luau, 2012 will be Haunted Skeleton Disco.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Haunted Mansion/Cemetery....Same as all the other years....I don't have the space or money to do a different theme every year....I just try to figure out how to make it better than the year before.....ZR


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Witches summoning pumpkin headed ground breakers will be the new additions, probably a lot of corn again to keep the harvest feel going like last year.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Mr. Gris said:


> I have come up with the scariest haunt theme I can imagine this year. My theme is "6 month old Twins and a Mortgage" HAHAHA


Me, too! Except they'll be 8 or 9 months old (depending on if they arrive this month or next  )

Actually I never did my haunted house for 2011 so my theme will be the same - "Haunted House". I know we disappointed the neighborhood kids that were expecting a walk-thru but we'll make it up to them this year for sure!


----------



## InIrons (Aug 19, 2011)

I am going to do A Christmas Carol haunted theme eventually....

I will complete this year with some additional columns, a spirit and haunted tree, here is my rendering:









The columns and bust in the background are already done from last year you can see the results on my blog  Mansion at Midnight where you can see some pics and video of my haunt.

As I have a bust of Madame Leota that I will redo the video into Jacob Marley and add some chains and a few tombstones with Ebaneezer Scrooge and Jacob Marley on the tombstones. I will have the bust projecting the ghost of Jacob Marley admonishing the living TOTs to not forget the ones in need... I wont be able to implement that fully this next year but will have everything in place for next...just have to add some of the chains, tombstones and do new video for Marley ghost projection. The skull on the gateway header will be the voice from Haunted Mansion Paul Frees narration but next year will be cartoonish type voice. I think you can see it will be easy to migrate the set into A Christmas Carol themed haunt.

2012 is possible doing but actually doing the videos and voice recording will be difficult for me to accomplish.... never enough time is there?


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I have no clue. Mine is usually random scarecrows, skeletons, coffins and fire.....

Have gone around the house the last couple of years, but am thinking about ditching that idea due to not enough help. Who knows...still a long way to go


----------



## Pancho Gonzales (Nov 29, 2011)

Working on an 'X-Files' idea with Mulder and Scully hosts to escort people through various supernatural scenes. Not too sure whether to try and have the scenes connect into one story or just have separate gags - but as mentioned before, we've still got time to plan it out!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Man, I already spend so much more on Halloween than I should. I can't imagine doing a new theme each year. This will be my second year of doing the haunt in my own garage, and I pretty much just plan on doing the same general spookiness with some new additions and as many improvements as I can. Last year I pretty much added to my collection of decor- some new props, lenticulars, buckies, spider nests, tombstones, chains, etc. This year I'll be working on details, adding some homemade effects and touches, and promoting the haunt a bit to get a few more people out to see it.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Our new element this year will be an evil laboratory, we will be re-puroposing our existing dungeon to do this.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I am continuing the same themes for the third straight year. I don't plan on adding much. Cemetary in the front yard, underworld in the garage, and witches theme on the front porch. I hope to add 1 more tombstone and 1 more zombie in the cemetary, I'd like to finish the animation of the three devils that occupy our underworld, and add a little bit more to my witch scene. I am planning on enhancing, and perfecting the details.


----------



## Irishguy (Oct 13, 2011)

ZombieRaider said:


> Haunted Mansion/Cemetery....Same as all the other years....I don't have the space or money to do a different theme every year....I just try to figure out how to make it better than the year before.....ZR


 I'm with you on that and for the same reasons.

Great, now I can't get that REM song out of my head...."it's the end of the world as we know it." Aaaaargh!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Cool themes everyone! I was thinking of doing a theme named "The Many Faces of Fear" for this next upcoming season. I would revamp some old skull walls I made and make some new hallways of faces that have a stretched look/effect. Kinda like the mummy had when he screamed! Something creepy in that sorts.. 

I would incorporate as much as I can in regards to faces/skulls/creepy dolls throughout the haunt. It was just a thought and vision I have for my home-haunt.*


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow some great themes coming to life this year! Will probably continue what I guess is my "nostalgia" theme with lots of classic, & some vintage, decor.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Cemetery gets moved to the back yard as an exit scene. Front yard will be a haunted forest with a coven of three witches, gnarled trees, bats, skulls, a demented little gnome character, jack o lanterns, etc.. We'll hopefully have a 20x10 canopy that will be the Cave of Spirits (lots of ghosts with UV light). Back patio will be the lair of the Spider Queen, and we'll have a small scarecrow/cornstalk scene. Essentially a complete makeover. We've already begun working on the witch props and details can be seen in my blog.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds awesome, Jdubbya. Really, really cool.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

Don't know yet! Can't wait for 2012, tho!


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

I hope to create the interior of a stone castle. I’m about to start building 3D stone wall panels. It would be cool if I could also make a cold dark dungeon room. It is going to be a huge job. I hope it will be worth it. Here is an image which has inspired me.


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker (Aug 1, 2009)

Plague, disease and death. Not sure how to really expand on it just yet (I have a few different concepts), but I am really in love right now with the american gothic/harvest theme and I am ready to tackle it this year.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm no longer doing Halloween at my home, I had some guy upset me last year. I spent ages setting up and making my own props. I had singing pumpkins, witch stirring her cauldron and my flying crank ghost. My mum heard the guy say the house down the streets better miles than this. I'm not being big headed but the house down the street only had some cheap carboard hang up decorations and balloons!.

I also had people moaning about me not opening up my back garden, like I have in previous years. It annoys me that people moaned when I put in the effort and it costs them nothing. I was on a tighter budget and spent every penny I could. I love Halloween but people like that take away the magic of the night for me.

We've decided it's time to start attending Halloween events instead. This year we're going to Edinburgh to see Beltane Fire Society Samhuinn parade, the undergroung vaults and The real Mary Kings close...Can't wait to go!

TheGraveyardCareTaker.. I've posted a video of real marys close, it has a history of the plague.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, that sucks, but what you are planning to do looks very cool! After Halloween, we had an old bitter man bitching about our haunt while we were putting it away. We simply told him to get lost pretty much. Even my wife ask him why the bitching, simply don't come in front of our house then. He didn't have an answer and we were simply ingnored him until he left. Some people are so wonderful... NOT!


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

I am sticking with Cemetary, Sorrow Hill. Problably going to add more animated props and working on new colums and an entrance.

I really want to make PVC fencing, but I may not have enough time.


----------



## ahwahneeliz (Jun 3, 2008)

I hope that whatever you decide to do, you enjoy yourself. Do what makes YOU happy, and it will be good. Sometimes I think it's too much trouble... then the bug begins to nibble and I can't wait until the next year. I remember being in the third grade, back in the days when (in our town) parents weren't afraid to let their children run about the neighborhood alone. That was when most people happily opened their doors and handed out goodies, even homemade stuff. There was one house, down the street, and around the corner. The man there dressed as a headless monster. I hardly trick-or-treated that night... I spent most of the evening there, watching the spectacle and laughing at his terrified victims. I also remember he handed out full sized candy bars to those dressed the best. I think of this man every halloween, and say a silent thank you to that little seed of inspiration that makes every halloween special to me. I hope that our scares create memories. We live in the mountains now, and don't get to "dress" the house anymore. We drive 50 miles to my sister-in-laws, and scare her neighbors. Plus this last year I got a part time job at a professional haunt. I got the best of all worlds.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

We are doing a vampire castle this year! Maybe a pirate scene too! The planning begins tonight!


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

Pumpkin,

Planning tonight? I love figuring out the details. It can almost be as much fun as building. 

I would love to see your castle plans. I’m first going to see if I can get my wall panels to work, then I will work on a castle/dungeon layout. I almost feel like I’m behind already.


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

I've never done a theme. I always just decorate with things I like, and I'm sure I'll do the same thing this year. I would like to see a few people do a 2012 apocalypse theme, though, it would be fun (just as long as it doesn't become too trendy).


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm split between two themes and will sort it out in March. I'm either doing an original myth based on the will-o'-the-wisp lighting or a more humorous haunt (broad strokes) of plants versus werewolves.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

trentsketch said:


> I'm split between two themes and will sort it out in March.<snip? or a more humorous haunt (broad strokes) of plants versus werewolves.


You wouldn't even necessarily need to go humorous with it. The Alan Moore run on the Swamp Thing comics went very dark with plants vs. animals - even a werewolf issue.


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker (Aug 1, 2009)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> TheGraveyardCareTaker.. I've posted a video of real marys close, it has a history of the plague.


WOW! I have started to do a little bit of research just this week and hadn't come across this. Real Mary's Close is really something else! Definitely a story I can take inspiration from. That story has the plague part I'm really going to try to capture with the beaked death figures. I loved the tight corridors with the cloth material hanging above and the toys in Annie's room! Can definitely see myself taking those two ideas!

Can't thank you enough, excellent find!


----------



## Rclsu13 (Aug 23, 2011)

Allen H said:


> Mine is "Frozen with Fear" it is a haunt with snow trolls and the main monster is a Yeti.


I dig that a lot Allen, kind of a "road less traveled" for haunters. Will you be taking inspiration from the movie "troll hunter"?


----------



## Rclsu13 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm doing a "funeral parlor" them to my display this year. I remember how scary the funeral parlor segment was when watching old school WWF when I was a kid. I always thought the Undertaker was in one of those coffins (most of the time he was) and Paul Bearer was just creepy. So I'm hoping to use that this year.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Mine will be basically my same haunted house set up with graveyard in front, but of course have a few new things to add. Already have been working on a new prop and programming new pirate skulltronix routines.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

so fun reading every one's ideas and plans,,, have a few of my own, lol! I am SO hoping to get a certain site for the 2nd camping haunt weekend,,,, it is a drive thru with a front side to set up and a back side, and it is pretty wide,,,,, the front has some tall trees in the corners, the back has I think only one,,, so in the back I am expanding my cemetery- want to make a fence, mausleum(SP?) for my fcg,,and get her running better,,,,, more tombstones, some animation in ground breakers,,,zombies, ghosts, etc I want the witches part of the cemetery,, want to add to them,, make a better hut, etc,,,,, on the front side I want to do a Frankenstein type lab, need to figure out how to do the lab,,,, and whether to make it a walk thru,,, also make the spider area bigger and better, and maybe another werewolf,,,, 
Plus make it all portable and easy set up and tear down,,,,,,,man,, I am already tired and freaked out, just by my list,,,,,,,,, I wonder how many of my ideas I actually accomplish,,,,,,
First of all,,,, I need the site,,, not sure I am trusting hubby this year,,, blew it last year, I might just have to stay home from work and do it myself!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

wow everyone has some awesome ideas....i have a few of my own..sort of a mish mash of things, but i doubt we will have the funds for it...ah well...just have to do the best i can


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

A few years ago I was trying to figure out how to make my haunt better. I read somewhere that you should try and make a story with your scenes. It can be really simple, but it helps to provide direction and it may be easier for the TOTs to follow. I used to have just a mix of stuff that I liked, but what I found is that I now know where I should improve scenes and what is missing.


----------



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm loving everyone's ideas, Halloween 2012 is set to be spectacular  Only 295 days! 

My theme this year is going to be a revamp of last year's-- three witches presiding over a haunted cemetery riddle with worn down tombstones and ground-breakers. I'll have tables to showcase their spell books, potion vials, hand of glory, and other various tools of the trade. Maybe even a cauldron/smoke machine for them to gather 'round.  
My main haunt is inside though, so usually the only time stuff is outside is Halloween day and night! We've had stuff stolen before, so we leave all the good stuff inside.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

My theme this year is "Arachanid Apocalypse". It's something that's been itching to be done. I've always done a basic 'haunted' display, but the one thing that has always stood out is the spider related items. I decided that this year I was going to go all the way! So I stocked up on spiders, spider 'eggs', etc after Halloween. I haven't figured out the full plan yet, but I personally can't wait!


----------



## badmonkey (Sep 14, 2011)

My theme is going to remain the same in 2012, toxic waste spill that brings the dead back to life. Kinda typical zombie apocolypse, but I'm already working on some major upgrades. Every one of my props will be animated utilizing all of theincredible techniques I've found in the forums. I'll also be adding entrance columns and a fence this year along with upgrading all of my lighting.

I already have floor plans started for 2013!! It's going to be our first walk through - garage, back porch and back yard!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I loved reading through everyone's theme ideas! Since this will only be our third year with a yard haunt, we're still working on building up our cemetery with some fun new props like a flying crank ghost and a breathing grave. Maybe in a few more years I'll want to with a specific theme, although I absolutely love classic cemeteries and can't imagine changing that. I wish I could stop by all of your themed houses!


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Horror movie/ Hollywood movie set. I have not yet decided on what movie I will do, but I want to work it around the new Gemmy licensed figure.


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Theme? I don't really have one. Graveyard as always. But my "theme" for me is usually PANIC! 
I'm a little jealous of those of you who are creative enough to do multiple themes. I struggle with just my one!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm planning on doing a haunted garden center (horrorticulturally speaking!). So I'm hoping to make a greenhouse style mausoleum type thing to house a FCP (flying crank plant?) or some kind of creepy viney thing. I would like to utilize a lot of corn stalks, pumpkins and natural fall elements and have things you would typically see at a garden center, but with a horrific twist.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

We do a different theme each year. I thought we would rotate back to an old theme, but it's too much fun when it's something new. I was able to pick up 50+ Funkins at Hobby Lobby after Halloween. I was thinking about doing a Sleepy Hollow theme, but my kids want to do a Nightmare Before Christmas haunt. I was able to pick up a bunch of fake snow and snow blankets after Christmas. I am trying to decide if we are doing 3D again this year. It was so fun and easy to do the last couple of years, but we are drawing large crowds now and it's difficult to keep track of the glasses.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

BeaconSamurai said:


> But my "theme" for me is usually PANIC!


That's a theme we all share!



cinders said:


> I'm planning on doing a haunted garden center (horrorticulturally speaking!). So I'm hoping to make a greenhouse style mausoleum type thing to house a FCP (flying crank plant?) or some kind of creepy viney thing. I would like to utilize a lot of corn stalks, pumpkins and natural fall elements and have things you would typically see at a garden center, but with a horrific twist.


Wow oh wow oh wow. You have no idea how much I wish I'd thought of that theme. My yard and front window are so full of plants that before we became known as the Halloween house, we were known as the plant house. I can't WAIT to see what you do with this theme! I almost regret commiting myself to the Body Farm for this year.

FWIW, I think yours would be an ideal haunt to utilize a "Grow Your Own Zombie" kit (discussed in the prop section last year). I can imagine a massive Venus fly trap with swollen lids suggesting it's digesting something huge andperhaps some fingers or toes sticking out. Fingers clinging to the lid of a massive pitcher plant? A strangler fig living up to its reputation. A body entangled in vines or roots. And oh the nefarious things that can be done with a garden shovel!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

You're welcome, I'm glad it inspired you. Those beaked death figures will look amazing, make sure you post some pics.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

osenator said:


> After Halloween, we had an old bitter man bitching about our haunt while we were putting it away. We simply told him to get lost pretty much. Even my wife ask him why the bitching, simply don't come in front of our house then. He didn't have an answer and we were simply ingnored him until he left. Some people are so wonderful... NOT!


I was on the receiving end of some bitching because my haunt was a fraction of what it normally is. What I wanted to say (and didn't, but might in future) was "If you're not satisfied, I'd be happy to refund your admission fee. Oh wait, that's right - you didn't pay one!"


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I have been working on a pirate theme using all the skellies I accumulated over the past few years. It is fun looking for "pirate" clothes at resale shops and garage sales. Have been collecting things for a treasure chest and want to build a sign, "Shipwreck Cove" using a skull and two crossed pirate swords that I bought after Halloween. I even found a plush parrot that looks great. I also need to make some bottles of rum. 

Talk about getting too much stuff -- I have also found things for a carnival theme, as well as for a western theme for upcoming years. I am trying to keep things organized, as well as repurpose items from year to year. Always have a cemetary and jack-o-lanterns. Now, thanks to you guys, I have blow molds as well, ha ha ha.

But, you know what, I love this hobby. I will probably get rid of some of the supplies from former hobbies to make room!


----------



## Jier (Sep 7, 2005)

Watch the movie "TrollHunter" (It's on Streaming on Netflix.) for inspiration!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Savage Night said:


> 2011 was Haunted Skeleton Luau, 2012 will be Haunted Skeleton Disco.


I did a Disco is Dead 70s party 2 years ago I think I have pics on here. It was so much fun


----------



## cherryred (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm thinking of doing a jungle theme.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Since this will be our first haunt, I think we'll stick to a simple cemetery theme. I really don't know what I'm doing, and this will be a good way of working out the kinks.


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm really nervous about this year's planning. I've been doing a pirate theme for years, centered around our awesome 20-foot wreck the Merry Gin. It's been growing and taking over neighbors' yards. Last year I decided that the ship construction every year had become too stressful (I had to rely on a friend and I'm kind of a control freak about my haunt.) And the realistic recycled wood was starting to disintegrate. So after teardown, I piled the wood on the curb and watched the city sanitation truck demolish and haul it away. Almost ran after the truck as it pulled away. But it's over, I'm done with the pirate theme for now.
I'm going with a Western theme for 2012. Re-costume the blucky pirates as cowboys, maybe some Indians. Drinking pirate becomes drunken cowboy. Change the pirate jail into a western jail or maybe a bank and set up a bank robbery. Add some western tombstones to the graveyard. 
How the heck do I come out of the shoot with something as spectacular as the Boneyard Buccaneers haunt? Expectations are high, don't want to disappoint the fans. I need something awesome to replace the ship. In the wild-assed concept phase now, I'm thinking about a full-sized stagecoach and skeleton horses, facade of western main street and a gunfight. Would love to hang some horse thieves, but that would not go over well in my Southern town. Can't do nooses for fun, too painful for a lot of folks - I just associate them with the westerns of my childhood, but there's a different history down here. Maybe a steam locomotive and train cars, herd of longhorns, a rodeo. Covered wagon and the Donner party. A little steampunk thrown in as homage to the Wild Wild West TV show. 
This phase is fun, I'll give myself until April to pin down the plans and just keep an eye out for useful items at yard sales and trash days. ?? Boneyard Buckaroos ??


----------



## Daytonagp4 (Sep 19, 2011)

I wish that we all could just switch decor year to year......I wanna do Zombie's this year but i don't have any zombie stuff yet. I see some of you rotating zombies out this year...wouldn't it be sweet if we could all meet every year and say...i'll see your bucky and raise you a giant spider!!! HAHA dream on....
Anyway, I'm going for zombies this year. I will be making a long walk through entrance this year to my party, I'm going to try and make it like a old jail or maybe a lab with zombie experiments gone wrong. Hanging fishing line and maybe have some "blood squirters" as you walk to the party. I'm taking out an entire 20x20 tent this year so only have the car port and garage to do. Nobody showed last year and i worked my but off so no need for the room i can just make it a better display!!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, now that I've been thinking about it for a while... What about an Edgar Allan Poe theme? Too cliche? 

Like I said before, this year will be our first... If we have the money! Not to mention that we live waaaaay back in the woods, where only our friends and noisy duplex-neighbors will see it. No trick-or-treaters. I'm still debating. And I'll have to discuss it with my husband. Is it still worthwhile when there's no one to see it?


----------



## Skully123 (Jan 29, 2012)

Haunted carnival


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm having a hard time coming up with the overall "theme". I am doing the haunted house which is full of the classics (witches, ghosts, vampires, ect) which ends with the hayride of movie themes (Jason, Freddy, The Ring, Pumpkin Head). I am really struggling with a theme and basic storyline that ties it all together. 

Edit: Oh, and I forgot to mention the Narnia-ish part because I think climbing through a wardrobe in to another world is just too neat to pass up.


----------



## hollowsgrove (Jan 29, 2012)

man there is some awesome ideas you guys are coming up with.

Iv been planning out themes and ideas for years so im prepared when i finally opened up my own haunt. I dont want to stretch myself to thin and am only doing one walk thru (aiming at around 20 minutes) and i wanna start with a bang so im doing what i know best....clowns. I doing up the outside to look like an old school carnival funhouse. Im gonna make the rooms switch back between funhouse themes (ball/snake pit, plexi glass maze, Spinning/vortex tunnel leading out, etc) and behind the scene rooms (room where the kidnapped kids are kept, the kitchen, etc)

one idea i read in here is an amazing idea and thats a bloack and white theme. Never thought of tha and once i read it so many ideas ran through my head. great way to honor old school horror


----------



## hollowsgrove (Jan 29, 2012)

stormygirl84 said:


> Well, now that I've been thinking about it for a while... What about an Edgar Allan Poe theme? Too cliche?
> 
> Like I said before, this year will be our first... If we have the money! Not to mention that we live waaaaay back in the woods, where only our friends and noisy duplex-neighbors will see it. No trick-or-treaters. I'm still debating. And I'll have to discuss it with my husband. Is it still worthwhile when there's no one to see it?


just from my experience i live on a backroad with no traffic and wasted so many years not decorating bc we get no tot..however one year i went all out and word of mouth got out(i has people driving by my house in august to look at my yard) got a good 100 tots that year and the following one it doubled.


----------



## Mr.Fright (Aug 5, 2011)

Our theme: Vampires & Werewolves.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

chinclub said:


> I'm having a hard time coming up with the overall "theme". I am doing the haunted house which is full of the classics (witches, ghosts, vampires, ect) which ends with the hayride of movie themes (Jason, Freddy, The Ring, Pumpkin Head). I am really struggling with a theme and basic storyline that ties it all together.
> 
> Edit: Oh, and I forgot to mention the Narnia-ish part because I think climbing through a wardrobe in to another world is just too neat to pass up.


I'd say that Awesome describes your theme perfectly, but I can understand why you wouldn't want to advertise it that way.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm in the midst of a remake of my cemetery to a much, much older look. I've pulled up stakes on the earlier scheme, and am going for a 13th-14th century abandoned graveyard feel, in the midst of a swamp. With scummy mildew covered decaying, broken and eroded stones everywhere. Some barely discernible as tombstones, except for the fact that they are quite obviously in a cemetery. I'm still sticking with my mainstays of witches & ghosts, but with a much darker overtone than prior years.


----------



## Skully123 (Jan 29, 2012)

i am getting a pop-up tent for the circus tent


----------



## DEADBYDAWN (Oct 3, 2009)

Looks like we are going to return to Famous Dead Persons Ball theme this year. People seem to really enjoy dressing up with that theme. We plan on doing our first haunted maze in the garage (different concept...Hillbilly Cannibal) however the house will probably be an Old/Haunted Hollywood concept. Old film canisters and movie reels or something. Any ideas on props or decor would be appreciated. Should fit well with the whole famous dead thing.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

*DEADBYDAWN*, have you considered purchasing life masks of various celebrities to hang on the walls? Although the masks were cast while the people were alive, the need for the actors/actresses to keep their eyes and mouths closed during the casting process means they look dead  I've been shocked at what's available on eBay, and how relatively inexpensive most of them are.


----------



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

I've done the cemetery idea before and it's hard to steer away from it because it's just classic. But I think this year I'm going to try the Pirate theme. My dad love's them and it'll be his yard I'm decorating this year.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Raven's hollow, that's how I'm picturing my new graveyard. I was think of making very decayed stones, no wording at all. My theme happens in Winter. I have tons of snow blankets, spray snow etc to use on the stones.


----------



## DEADBYDAWN (Oct 3, 2009)

That is a killer idea BlueFrog! Thanks for that! Anyone have more suggestions? I really appreciate it.


----------



## Ravenous222 (Dec 30, 2011)

Personally, we're going to attempt a futuristic steampunk plague theme. Like a new strain of virus has similar effects as the plague, and everything is going to be steampunked out. We've got some of tom banwell's masks, as well as TONS of copper and other such things from OSH and Home depot haha. Should be interesting and fun to do.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Loved looking over everybodies ideas for the 2012 season! I finally did it these last 3 seasons, completely changed the scenes in the garage. Oh it was fun. This year we will stick to our usual story line of the haunted Collinwood Manor but this year no matter what I am finishing all these projects sitting around this place & I will fine tune the funeral parlor, enlarge the gypsy tent and do something with this cemetery! I have lots of monsters to finish & get them up this year in the scenes they go in.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Ravenous222 said:


> Personally, we're going to attempt a futuristic steampunk plague theme. Like a new strain of virus has similar effects as the plague, and everything is going to be steampunked out.


OK, when's the haunt up? I don't care that you're half a continent away, I am THERE!!



Muffy said:


> but this year no matter what I am finishing all these projects sitting around this place &


Um... isn't that every haunter's theme every year? Or is it just me? 



DEADBYDAWN said:


> That is a killer idea BlueFrog! Thanks for that! Anyone have more suggestions? I really appreciate it.


Always happy to spend a fellow haunter's money!  I'm doing something unspeakable to an Anthony Hopkins lifemask for a project I'll use next year, which is how I thought of the idea. Be aware that they are quite heavy, which drives up the shipping price but IMHO they are worth the investment. Even simply lifecasting friends and family members who aren't quite fast enough to elude you can be somewhat pricey and definitely time consuming, and I'm guessing that - like me and mine - they do NOT resemble celebrities. My point is, the materials may be cheap but the process and the shipping are not, so I consider even single life mask sales to be relative bargains. Sometimes you can purchase sets which can be unbelievable bargains (again, not my auction or that of anyone I know personally, just an example of what's out there).

Depending on the look and feel you're after, you might consider investing in a set of these signs (note: I'm not affiliated with this seller, merely using this auction as an example of items that are common on eVilbay. I had a set once and they are of surprisingly nice quality even without taking into account they usually aren't expensive:

Click here to see metal lobby signs for hot dogs, popcorn, and soda

eVilbay can also supply film reels you can spray paint in any color you choose, and probably broken/prop film projectors too. (I recently passed on an amazing 8mm projector in absolutely pristine condition at a retail store closure and I've been kicking muyself ever since. Don't make that mistake!!). Movie posters, real or repro, perhaps for famous movies starring your dead celebrities, could probably be had without selling vital organs. If you watch estate auctions carefully, you just might get lucky on movie memorabilia and props. I've been to a few that had some nice-looking material at what appeared to this non-expert to be great prices for decorative items, regardless of any collectible value they might have had. Just don't ask me about the sale where I passed on a screen-used LoTR Aragorn sword for $62.50.... 

BuyCostumes.com, Shindigz.com, and OrientalTrading.com carry a staggering array of inexpensive Hollywood & movie-themed supplies. PartyCity probably does too. Any or all might even have such supplies on clearance after the Oscar telecast this Sunday night. 

As far as other suggestions, I know that there've been Dead Celebrity threads here and in the Party section before, so I'd advise taking a peek and building on the experiences of others. I've never done one myself but would love to attend one as a guest. They sound like an absolute blast. I don't dare throw one myself or it would become an excuse to spend myself silly.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Raven's hollow, that's how I'm picturing my new graveyard. I was think of making very decayed stones, no wording at all. My theme happens in Winter. I have tons of snow blankets, spray snow etc to use on the stones.



That sounds great! Can't wait to see how that comes out! Pictures, pictures, pictures...or vid!!!  




Muffy said:


> ...but this year no matter what I am finishing all these projects sitting around this place...





BlueFrog said:


> Um... isn't that every haunter's theme every year? Or is it just me?


Lol! It's *not* just you, that's for sure!


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

My Theme: Scare the crap out of the neighborhood kids

I pick the same one every year.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Scary Firefighter said:


> My Theme: Scare the crap out of the neighborhood kids
> 
> I pick the same one every year.


Always a winner!


----------



## Phe_03 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm actually having a tough time with my theme this year :/ 2011 was the carnevil/circus theme. 2010 was our first offical haunted house and it was everything thrown into one. I work for a township, so when we do our haunt we have this huge empty train depot to use. It also has a front lawn. So, i'm sure I'm going to put the graveyard out front, with tombstones, trees, fencing, gravekeeper, etc. My problem is the inside of the train depot. I would love to have a hospital/operation area, but how would that fit in with anything else? I think it would be too much to have the whole inside be that one theme. ANy suggestions?


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

A train depot? A TRAIN DEPOT!! *Phe_03*, you have NO idea how jealous I am!!! I have always wanted to do a haunt based on "That Hellbound Train" (which is much more fun and clever than the dry Wiki entry I linked to suggests) but don't have the facilities in which to do it. Don't know how the township would feel about a theme by that name per se, but I would think you could Halloween-ize every shop and activity one would find inside a train depot. Characters reading the newspaper waiting for the train, a cafeteria full of disgusting foods, a creepy ticket seller/ticket taker, gift shop... oh, oh, oh, I am turning GREEN! 

Adopt me, please. Will haunt for food.


----------



## CelticWitch24 (Mar 3, 2012)

Im working on a creepy cemetary where pumpkin demons run amok and the Reaper reigns supreme. I really need a good name for my cemetery tho, and Im about to start work on the gate and fence and once those are a good way long im gonna start on the sentinels and the squashlings


----------



## Phe_03 (Oct 24, 2010)

LOL BlueFrog. I know th obvious thing to do would make a haunted depot, for some reason it wasn't that obvious for me... I'll have too goolge old depots and see what I can come up with. If you're in AZ I'm looking for volunteers!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

The theme I'm going for this year is a spider infested graveyard that a couple of witches set up a "cafe from hell" in. I'm going to use my big front porch for the cafe and they will be severing brains, eyes, misc organs, severed body parts and anything else I can come up with to all the ghouls, zombies, and anything else that crawls out of the ground or stumbles in. I'm working on a big spider for on one side of the yard(all I need are 8 pool noddles to finish it!) I scored a whole box of black hairy spiders on clearance from dollar general last year and can't wait to put them to good use.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Phe_03 said:


> LOL BlueFrog. I know th obvious thing to do would make a haunted depot, for some reason it wasn't that obvious for me... I'll have too goolge old depots and see what I can come up with. If you're in AZ I'm looking for volunteers!


For the chance to do "That Hellbound Train" I'd just about live in the depot for a month. You're KILLING me! 

If you can stand dealing with my stream of consciousness, drop me an email and I'll happily share ideas as they flow.... and flow they will! 

Read the original "That Hellbound Train" for free at this link


----------



## SpiderBaby (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm having Zombie Drive at my house again this year. It will be the 3rd year. It's a large yard-haunt with a Zombie theme. I have a circle driveway and people drive around the driveway to look at all the decorations and the kiddies can trick-or-treat. So much fun! 

http://www.zombiedrive.webs.com/

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Zombie-Drive/139364366156402?sk=info


----------



## hauntfordad (Jan 2, 2010)

beetlejuice


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

I am really surprised that I just read through 10 pages of responses to this topic and didn't find anybody else doing the End of the World theme this year! lol  

You guys have some awesome ideas, lemme tell ya though! I'm writing several of them down for future haunts! 

This year, our haunt theme is End of the world: the Nightmare begins ... It's basically going to be something like the doomsday clock strikes 12 signalling the end of the world, and we're all plunged into a world of nightmares.

I really really wanted to do a nightmare thing, where we could incorporate some of the creepy aspects of dreams that don't make any sense, and scare people that way, and Hubby really wanted to do an end of the world theme, so we're doing both this year, and I'm starting as early as possible so I can make sure it's the best haunt yet! So excited! Can't wait!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

^ Sounds very good Mordessa! 


I've made the final decision after an exhaustive search for something no one has ever done. My theme is going to be: The Ghost of the Mad Monk of Haldon". Resident of Lidwell Chapel, est. in the 13th century at Haldon on Devon, England. If few are familiar, and it's very likely, the Mad Monk was a mentally disturbed individual by the name of Robert de Middlecote. He moved into the chapel around 1325/1326 after being accused of murdering the unborn child of the daughter of the local miller (different versions say that he tried to murder the miller's daughter, but the Bishop's Register is what I am quoting as the hopefully more factual source). 


He opted to be tried under cannon law as was a right with the clergy, and was given a typically light sentence as the holy are wrought to do when judging their own. He then found another chapel just north-west of Teignmouth near the farm of Lidwell. He is generally considered England's first documented serial killer, and his tactics were to seek out weary travelers. Offering a gracious invite them to stay at the chapel for the nights shelter. Whereupon he would feed them a narcotic laced meal, robbing and murdering them while they slept. Afterwards, disposing of the bodies in the "holy well". 


According to the Bishop's Register, he was executed on the gallow's in Exeter in 1329. Another version exists that state's that he attempted to murder a traveling sailor using his usual modus operandi, and was overpowered by the sailor in a violent struggle, thrown down the well himself. Either dying in the well proper or, after the sailor whom was anguished by the occurrence, had sought a neighbors help. Supposedly, they pulled him out of the well, where he died shortly thereafter. In either case, dependent on which official record or word of mouth you believe, the year of Robert de Middlecote's death remains the same. Official records indicate that many bodies were found at the bottom of the well, including women & children. Although no specific numbers were revealed that I could find in my research. 


It is said that his restless spirit, along with a couple of his victims, still wanders Lidwell Chapel's grounds. Little wonder at that! I'd love to make a fascia similar to the ruins of Lidwell Chapel, but I just don't see myself having enough time to do so with all of the projects I'm working on 





If you'd like to read up on the subject (it's a pretty good, if freaky story imo):

http://www.hiddenrealms.org.uk/lidwell.html

http://www.legendarydartmoor.co.uk/mad_monk.htm


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> I've made the final decision after an exhaustive search for something no one has ever done. My theme is going to be: The Ghost of the Mad Monk of Haldon".


I think your theme is stellar. Wish I'd thought of it! 

Since few people (I assume) have heard of the story, how do you plan to "educate" your ToTs? That's been a problem for me in the past.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Never do a theme really- only themed type displays. I made this short mock up 2012 promo vid just for fun- no info just yet. Hope the numbers keep growing this year!

Someone already doesn't like it! LOL!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

I almost hate to say this out loud because it seems so... blasphemous. But I am still burnt out from last year. I had planned to do an asylum (and still sort of want to) but I just can't get motivated. The primary reason for doing my parties was always my kids, but last year was the first year that two were gone and my remaining high schooler could care less.  My husband and I still do a big or rather a giant adult bash, but with out my primary motivation (my kids) it just isn't nearly as much fun for me.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Blasphemer!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

^ I know, right?


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

^^ Actually, just kidding.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Scream/Ghostface. The front yard and porch will be decorated out the ass with ghostface decorations. Hangers, groundbreakers, lights, everything I can find. I'll also have a stuffed dummy that I'm going to dress up like Drew Barrymore's character in Scream when she died. The sweater, pants, blonde wig, blood, and intestines, hung up on our front yard's tree.

I'm doing more, but that's all I can say until closer to Halloween. But trust me, it's a really cool idea.


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Raven's Hollow, that's a REALLY cool theme! But I'm wondering how you are going to educate the ToTs and guests about the story as well. Are you going to make a plaque or something that they can read before entering? Do you have a long enough walk way to do several plaques to lead them on from one to the next until they get to your door by any chance? That could be seriously cool. Build up the suspense and stuff. 

Anyway, I hope you have great luck with it and please let us know how it goes! Btw, those pics are awesome! I'd love to see that place. I love old ruins like that!

Halloween Lady, don't get too down about it. It's totally understandable that your kids would be your major motivation for putting in so much effort to rock Halloween big time. It's a LOT of work to do what most of us do. With two (or all three) of your helpers and/or supporters suddenly no longer in the picture, it's gotta feel awfully empty doing the tasks yourself with little or no interest/help from the kids.

But maybe now is the time to take a breath and re-evaluate the joys that YOU get out of Halloween. It's a lot of work, but it's also the one time of year when you have the absolute freedom to express your imagination and artistic skills without concern for keeping up appearances with others or fitting into precise themes, such as Christmas and Easter. While your kids may have been what spurred you on to do all your hard work in the beginning and through the years, maybe now you can take an honest look at how much you actually enjoyed it yourself too. 

Seeing the ToTs stop and stare at your house for a second before actually approaching the door with trepidation clear in their body language. Or hearing people scream and then leave your house laughing... those magical moments of having scared somebody are priceless! Did you enjoy watching people point out things you've done and make comments of appreciation to their friends? Did you enjoy the rush when somebody actually ran screaming from your house? 

I know it stinks that the kids have grown up now and that those so near and dear to you are no longer the focus for you going through all the effort to make Halloween awesome, but don't forget yourself and your own happiness that the season brings you. That very happiness that you've instilled in your kids. Let it be about your own joy of expression again. 

I have had years when my Halloween-burn hasn't healed until around July, which sent me scrambling to get things put together in time to make a great haunt, but I was still able to do it, so you've still got some time if you need to re-evaluate and figure out what would really make you happy during the holiday. Take advantage of it and remember the things you love about the holiday yourself, regardless of your kids. There was a reason you passed that love of the holiday down to them in the first place, wasn't there?  What was it?

/hugs
As one Halloween Lady (That's actually what I'm called in my town) to another, I hope your joy of the season and motivation returns quickly.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Shockwave, I know you were just kiddin around... and I love it! 

Mordessa, thanks for your very kind and poignant words. With a little luck I'll find my groove again.   BTW - I know it's kind of lame, but that's exactly how I chose my name/title. It was simply how the the neighborhood kids who didn't know me would address me. So I thought it very apropos.


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Last year I had a pirate vs viking theme. This year I may eliminate the pirates and go with all vikings. Maybe add a couple of 10 foot tall trolls protecting their treasure from a viking onslaught.


----------



## Irishguy (Oct 13, 2011)

cyberhaunt said:


> Last year I had a pirate vs viking theme. This year I may eliminate the pirates and go with all vikings. Maybe add a couple of 10 foot tall trolls protecting their treasure from a viking onslaught.


 Here's some fun stuff for you cyberhaunt; https://www.facebook.com/pages/Raiders-from-the-North/289188580818
The burning Longboat picture on the profile was actually hand carved and built for a friend's funeral (not by me!). Other friends (professional archers) set it ablaze with flaming arrows. I like to think Tom is having meade in Odin's hall and battling trolls on Bifrost!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

BlueFrog said:


> I think your theme is stellar. Wish I'd thought of it!
> 
> Since few people (I assume) have heard of the story, how do you plan to "educate" your ToTs? That's been a problem for me in the past.





Mordessa said:


> Raven's Hollow, that's a REALLY cool theme! But I'm wondering how you are going to educate the ToTs and guests about the story as well. Are you going to make a plaque or something that they can read before entering? Do you have a long enough walk way to do several plaques to lead them on from one to the next until they get to your door by any chance? That could be seriously cool. Build up the suspense and stuff.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you have great luck with it and please let us know how it goes! Btw, those pics are awesome! I'd love to see that place. I love old ruins like that!



Thanks to you both! I'm quite pleased that there are others that are inspired by my vision  Mordessa: I'm with you on the old ruins, I'd love to visit if I ever have an opportunity to once again visit the U.K. 

I have several plans on how to bring the story line to the ToT's. The foremost plan is to have an actress or actor dressed the part of an Exorcist to greet them and recount the tale (I already have some who have volunteered, but you know how that goes this early in the year). Otherwise, if I have the time & wherewithal to build my graveyard caretaker, then he will get the job instead. If all doesn't go according to plan then I have a tertiary option; in which my animatronic raven will verbalize most verbosely, in verily the most vividly & villainous vilification since viewed! In a variety of vaudevillian and venomous display of vexation...oops! Wrong script! 

I watched "V" is for Vendetta last night (again)...I suppose you can very easily tell! Lol!  





The Halloween Lady said:


> Mordessa, thanks for your very kind and poignant words. With a little luck I'll find my groove again.   BTW - I know it's kind of lame, but that's exactly how I chose my name/title. It was simply how the the neighborhood kids who didn't know me would address me. So I thought it very apropos.



Aww, poor thing! *gives a big hug <3* After your display last year, I think anyone could understand & sympathize with a bit of burn out. I do think once you see things popping back up in the stores, it will light a fire under you. 





Irishguy said:


> Here's some fun stuff for you cyberhaunt; https://www.facebook.com/pages/Raiders-from-the-North/289188580818
> The burning Longboat picture on the profile was actually hand carved and built for a friend's funeral (not by me!). Other friends (professional archers) set it ablaze with flaming arrows. I like to think Tom is having meade in Odin's hall and battling trolls on Bifrost!



Ok, if awesome was colors, that would fall under every color & shade of awesome there is! That my friends, is going out in style!


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

> Mordessa, thanks for your very kind and poignant words. With a little luck I'll find my groove again.   BTW - I know it's kind of lame, but that's exactly how I chose my name/title. It was simply how the the neighborhood kids who didn't know me would address me. So I thought it very apropos.


I don't think that's lame at ALL! I think that Halloween Lady is a title to aspire to! hehe I absolutely love walking down the street and having kids stop their parents so they can go talk to the Halloween Lady!  One of the highlights of my days when things like that happen! I think it's the perfect name for Halloween boards too! 

Raven - That is an awesome idea! Having an actor doing an exorcism on the house sounds so totally spooky! I love it! Whatever way you end up doing it, please don't leave us out! We want pics or vids!!


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

This will be our 2nd year doing a yard haunt and since we are the only ones that do anything around here I decided to go BIG this year....(big for me..not all you HF superstars). We will be doing a new cemetery fence with columns, all new 15th century style tombstones, a couple crypts, a mausoleum with FCG, MM gargoyles, standing MM statues and I am sure alot of other things that I steal from all of you....and the big thing will be our house and porch that we are turning into Dracula's castle with drawbridge and mote and lots of vintage vampires.....so get ready...cause I will be yelling HELP alot!!!!!!


----------



## Betwixt & Between (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a small yard haunt with 3 "tombstones" I made out of plywood several years ago. I also have a witch silhouette and my great g-mas iron cauldren. Being in a rural area I also have lots of cow skulls and bones that I strew around with tree limbs and twigs and branches. On this I shine a green spotlight. it looks ok, but, my partner and I are wanting to change it. This year I am thinking of buying or making a "real" witch to stir the cauldron. And we are wanting to add life sized ghosts to the scene as well. I found a couple of tut's on making them on the cheap! I am actually themeing it " The Ghostly Sceance". And inside for the party I plan on a turn of the century medium/sceance kind of genre. I'm dressing up in a Victorian/Steam Punk outfit and doing the decor as well in the same fashion. Hope to make a sceance table and center the party around that as well.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

blue frog, i can't wait to see how you work yours this year. i've always liked what you did in the past. this sounds very different.
halloween, a haunted mansion will be cool.
gris, you definantly have the pumpkins for a patch for the peanut gang.
allen, do you have a lot of snow as a rule at this time? sounds like a unique haunt.
terra, yours are always nice, but not that spider year. spiders terrify me.
dark, the elevator sounds very cool.
steves, that's the game, changing things up. good work.
this year i want to do an adams/munsters style theme. it's going to be a kooky family celebrating Christmas. i'm thinking of calling my family either... the ryeman family Christmas or ...have yourself a graven little Christmas


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

For our party this year we are doing The Fear Factory. Its all about facing your fears. Should be fun we have alot of different rooms planned.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

dee that sounds like a cool one. we were going to give the grandson a fear factory birthday party one year, but other things arrose making it not happen. it would have been a cool one though


----------



## Lurkinginthedark (Apr 3, 2012)

My haunt is called "lurking in the dark". It consists of 4 themes thruought my front yard,backyard,shed and garage. Its all connected by a cornmaze path. The 4 themes are: harvest nightmare in front yard.which will be scarecrows,evil pumpkin patch people and more. Backyard will be zombie cemetary. Shed will be transformed into evil ice cream man store with evil clowns. Garage wil be dark room in glow in the dark like a crazy dot room with shadow people lurking in the dark.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> blue frog, i can't wait to see how you work yours this year. i've always liked what you did in the past. this sounds very different.
> halloween, a haunted mansion will be cool.
> gris, you definantly have the pumpkins for a patch for the peanut gang.
> allen, do you have a lot of snow as a rule at this time? sounds like a unique haunt.
> ...


Or "have yourself a deadly little Christmas"


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm still doing the cemetery scene with some new zombies taking care of the place! And eventually my new cemetery sign after I paint and age it a bit...Oleander Hills. Not sure if I will add spiders, and really working on the lighting this year. Also have a gemmy halloween sounds/music box that I am going to hook up to thunder loop on my mp3. Right now, just trying to figure out the easiest way to secure my stones from theft. Unfortunately, I'm very artsy, but not handy.!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

matrix, thanks for the idea. i'll add a deadly little Christmas to the list
say, you are artsy, that sign is looking good. post a picture after you get it painted.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

I've never really had a theme, just a whole bunch of different themed rooms like mad scientist lab, forgotten farm(evil pumpkin/scarecrows), pirate grotto, haunted forest, graveyard etc. This year, though, I'm adding the most rooms ever. I'm adding a wedding scene w/ the gothic beheaded bride and Horace butler standing behind her holding a bloody knife, I also have a vamp. lair, spider tunnel, ghost's cave, pirate battle scene, and a "greeting" room w/ the midnight countess. I love the idea of a frozen fear yeti, like the matterhorn. I'd also want to do an Indiana Jones haunted adventure sometime.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> matrix, thanks for the idea. i'll add a deadly little Christmas to the list
> say, you are artsy, that sign is looking good. post a picture after you get it painted.


I had it made at Woodloom.com


----------



## dawnthedead (Jul 22, 2011)

My theme this year is a Witch Manor. I want my house to look old and occupied by witches. I will have a cauldron creep witch and another witch on top of my house. There will be a graveyard in the yard. The yard will also have crows, rats and a couple black cats. Lots of low laying fog and sound effects. I will also have the little cauldrons that have fire blowing out as well. Have to start early this year (like now) if I want it to come together!!


----------



## Home Haunter (Jul 19, 2005)

The story behind my theme this year is that there was a witch that lived in the woods and helped the locals by doing various tasks for them (anything from birthing babies to making love potions). Unbeknownst to the villagers, every time she did work for a person, she secretly cast a spell that allowed her to capture the person's soul just before death. The witch's plan is to create minions out of the souls. She does this by placing the captured souls into pumpkins and mutating the pumpkins into creatures. She has yet to be successful at creating a full creature that she can use. Until the soul is released, she can try over and over each season. If the pumpkin dies before she reclaims the soul, then the soul is freed. The act of mutating the pumpkins has harmed the soil and the pumpkins can die unexpectedly. She is now running out of souls and needs a fresh supply.

I am setting up a pumpkin patch in the yard displaying some of the partial pumpkin mutations and pumpkins with screaming faces on them.
I am having two decayed men at a porch facade in front of the garage that are the husband and son of the witch. They tell the story of the witch.
I'm still not sure how to set up the garage, but my plan is to have more pumpkin patch and a corn field. There will be mutant pumpkin pop ups, whispered warnings, moans, fog and end with a confrontation with the witch. I don't know how that will play out either.
Much work left to do since I don't have any props finished for this scenario yet.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

Pumkin Patch, Ghosts, Pumkins, Floating Pumpkins, and of course Charlie Brown and the Gang.


----------



## ollieee (Sep 16, 2010)

It will always be a Pirates Life for Me!!!! No mutiny option.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I changed my mind on my theme. I'm going to do a Victorian-styled carnival. Everything will just be a little off. I'm testing out some concepts on a small scale to see what illusions I'm going to create. I'm really banking on making some of these characters look like ghosts, but that's easier said than done. I'd also toy with doing a sepia haunt except for the need to reuse large set pieces that I don't want to repaint.


----------



## buddy11251 (May 3, 2012)

Mines is going to be legend of Sleepy hallow.. I cant wait to work on this.. Is that strange..... LOL


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2012)

Been going back and forth on this quite a bit. Strongly considered doing a harbor-like pirates scenario as I've seen from time to time. The water effects scare the hell outta me however, not to mention the dangers of children "walking the boardwalk", potential falls, etc.

4 years ago in Erie I did a small cornfield, first "rot" style figure and a 15 ft tall "slasher" character chained to a pillar. I followed that the next year at my in laws in Cranberry Township with a scarecrow, cornfield thing that seemed to go over well. Two years ago, at home in cranberry twp I did a small front to back walkthrough, groundies and a graveyard and more "rot" ripoffs so to speak (hey the guys an inspiration ok?). Last year we nearly drowned (.)(.) though the sentinel/witch house groundies in a graveyard seemed to shape up a bit better. 

My plan is to stick with the organic witch, pumpkin creature, dark graveyard theme but take it to another level. Through sites like this, hauntproject, monster list, spooky blue, Dave Lowe, stolloween, I think I'm finally at a place where my monster mud and paper mache skills enable me to take whats in my head and put it in the yard, so I'm pretty excited. I'm not looking to make a copycat 'rot display, I like the idea of a graveyard but I'm never gonna spend a week on one stone, I'd rather spend a day or so carving half an epitaph and then another half eroding it. I plan on using last years realized witch, aged some more, along with two sisters tied to stakes over burning coals. Also, I've got an image of a demon in my head from the slaughterhouse display at clevelands 7 floors of hell that I just can't shake; long, tall, lean with that look that makes you stare but want to look away. I'm planning on pushing the envelope a bit, not alot of blood but something organic and thought provoking, I don't want "props", I want something that looks like it could be real, something that you might think about in your sleep. A couple heads on stakes, a draw and quartering, something like the aftermath of a witch roundup. I'm big on three's, three witches, three pumpkin sentinels, three main "scenes", I hope to fully realize the three TOTs display I toyed with back in '09, two slightly animated figures (head movement) in Halloween dresses and one real girl that moves from her "friends" to coax the real TOTs to come join them in the steaming, red flickering hole behind them. 

I recall to this day the first time I laid eyes upon Johnny Appleseed and then PUMPKINROT.COM and knew I had to try this, the days of dressing up like a scarecrow and jumping out of a chair were done, the bar was well raised and breathtaking in his minimalist beauty. June 1st we start. In August we'll know where we are at. Happy Haunting!


----------



## ThePirateHouse (Aug 9, 2009)

Wanted to do something different with our pirate theme this year but still be able to use a lot of the props we already have. Has anyone ever done a Pirate Wedding?
Thought we could use the bar and six pc dead band as part of the reception area. The treasure room items would be used in the gift area. Use the dead mermaids as bridesmaids. The Sea Witch would perform the ceremony. 
Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hubby wants to do a pirate theme this year...I obliged only if we can do fairy tales next year  hoping to find a goo tutorial to make a mermaid corpse to hang from the "bow" of the ship


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I like the pirate wedding twist. The guest book can be signed by Long John Silver, Black Beard, etc.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, with a name like Maple Grove Cemetery....I don't change my theme much!  I don't keep it all the same every year, I add & edit & upgrade.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

moony, check out elh, she made an awesome mermaid. the pirate house, you should check out elh too. she does an awesome pirate theme. somehow you have to work in the plank. maybe have the old hubby walking the plank. or the old boyfriend. you could always have the bride holding the grooms head in her bouquet of flowers.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

I've always wanted to do a "haunted Adventure" theme, every year it could switch from mummy tomb, pirate grotto, Mayan temple, and Tiki island. Too difficult though (for now)


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have decided to go with a cemetery this time around, since that setup will be the easiest, since I can just throw anything out there Really, I have seen a few new tombstones coming out that I like very much, plus I have some really cool ones that I've gotten more recently and not used yet, which I want to let see some action.


----------



## deathbecomesher (Jul 1, 2012)

bethene said:


> so fun reading every one's ideas and plans,,, have a few of my own, lol! I am SO hoping to get a certain site for the 2nd camping haunt weekend,,,, it is a drive thru with a front side to set up and a back side, and it is pretty wide,,,,, the front has some tall trees in the corners, the back has I think only one,,, so in the back I am expanding my cemetery- want to make a fence, mausleum(SP?) for my fcg,,and get her running better,,,,, more tombstones, some animation in ground breakers,,,zombies, ghosts, etc I want the witches part of the cemetery,, want to add to them,, make a better hut, etc,,,,, on the front side I want to do a Frankenstein type lab, need to figure out how to do the lab,,,, and whether to make it a walk thru,,, also make the spider area bigger and better, and maybe another werewolf,,,,
> Plus make it all portable and easy set up and tear down,,,,,,,man,, I am already tired and freaked out, just by my list,,,,,,,,, I wonder how many of my ideas I actually accomplish,,,,,,
> First of all,,,, I need the site,,, not sure I am trusting hubby this year,,, blew it last year, I might just have to stay home from work and do it myself!!



So you get a campsite for your haunt? What state? Wow if so ... never thought of that!


----------



## drmort (Sep 30, 2004)

Allen H:
what ideas did you use for the minotaur? I was thinking of using the hanging medusa and making gorgons in some fashion. (I do an inside haunt).
Suggestions anyone?


----------



## misterspookys (Jul 16, 2012)

I am going to do Scary Fairy Tales, and i am looking for any ideas for a scare factor in the scenes. Red riding hood , hansel and gretel, alice in wonderland, the three little pigs, etc... this is my first year doing fairy tales and im not sure i can pull this off.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

sounds fun and A LOT of work.....if it were me. I would swap around the villain and the good guys...like a really evil little red riding hood girl carrying a big bloody wolf head and an ax....hmmm Hansel and Gretel with a witch in a cage holding forks and knives looking hungry..a mean Alice with the queen of hearts head in a guillotine...off with her head!! omg, I have a warped mind :/ good luck with it though


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm going with a zombie theme this year. I already have a larger, animated zombie prop in the making. And I'm also working on baby zombies.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I'll be sticking with classic Halloween this year. Last year, I started my "Legends of Horror" tombstone theme with Bela Lugosi, Boris Karloff, etc. and I hope to add a few more this year. I will also be adding some ghosts to the cemetery to go along with the zombie groundbreakers. My trio of witches will also get a few more details added to their scene. Not sure if my reaper will make a reappearance or not, as I was not completely happy with him last year.

Getting started today with some paper mache "rocks" that will hide floodlights and speakers. Can't wait!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

We will do the Haunted Cornfield on one side of the yard, and a graveyard on the other..... I dress as Michael Myers and we have
the foggers running and sounds..... lights too, it's a blast


----------

